# 5th Annual TTPG Conference



## Neal (Sep 2, 2014)

Who's goin'?

They've extended the conference by an extra day so that we can caravan around AZ to look at how some people here house their tortoises. Neato!

Here's the line up of speakers:Thursday, November 13, 2014
8:30 to 9:00 am – mingle and continental breakfast
9:00 am – WELCOME (TTPG) Russ Gurley
9:05 to 9:45 am – John Richards (Loggerhead Acres) “My Life with Giants - 20 Years of Keeping and Breeding Alligator Snapping Turtles”
9:45 am to 10:15 am - Hans-Dieter Philippen “Tortoises of Namibia”
10:15 am to 10:30 am MORNING BREAK
10:30 am to 11:00 am - Andrew Hermes (Arizona Tortoise Center) “Breeding Tortoises in the Heat”
11:00 am to 11:30 am Phil Goss (USARK) “Sea Kittens! We’re Losing a War with Sea Kittens!”
11:30 am to 12:00 pm - Edward Newell “Application Specific Zoological Lighting Design-Zonal UVA/B”
12:00 pm to 2:00 pm LUNCH
2:00 pm to 2:30 pm - Barry Lambert “Captive Care and Breeding of Graptemys species”
2:30 pm to 3:15 pm - Cord Offermann DVM “Keeping and Breeding Brown Mountain Tortoises, Manouria emys”
3:15 pm to 4:00 pm - John Cann “Australian Emydura subglobosa and Other Mysteries”
4:00 pm to 4:30 pm – Mark Wallace “Keeping and Breeding Asian Big-headed Turtles, Platysternon megacephalum”
4:30 pm to 4:45 pm AFTERNOON BREAK
4:45 pm to 5:00 pm Richard Fife “An Update on the FDA 4” Regulation”
5:00 pm to 5:30 pm Hans-Dieter Philippen “Studbook Breeding - the European Way”
5:30 pm to 6:00 pm - Stephan Böhm “Experiences in Captivity and Nature with the European Pond Turtle, Emys orbicularis”
6:00 pm to 6:30 pm – Alan Shoemaker “Updated: Permits and Regulations Affecting the Turtle Community”
6:45 to ??? - Dinner together or on our own
8:00 pm to 9:00 pm For interested parties, Alan Shoemaker will present a workshop on applying successfully for the Captive Born Wildlife Permit.
FRIDAY, November 14, 2014
8:30 to 9:00 am – mingle and continental breakfast
9:00 to 9:30 am - Wayne Hill “Going Green - Making Your Turtle Facility More Environmentally Friendly”
9:30 am to 10:00 am - Ed Pirog “Captive Care of the Egyptian Tortoise, Testudo kleinmanni”
10:00 to 10:30 am - Cris Hagen (Turtle Survival Alliance) “The Sulawesi Forest Turtle (Leucocephalon yuwonoi): Wild Encounters and Captive Management”
10:30 am to 11:15 am – Stephan Böhm “Keeping and Breeding the Gibba Turtle, Mesoclemmys gibba”
CONCLUSION - Russ Gurley
12:00 pm to 1:30 pm – lunch banquet and banquet speaker: John Cann - “Turtles Down Under”


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh, man...I wish I could overcome my fear of travelling/leaving my tortoises in others' care. I really would love to attend.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'll be there already planned my vacation for that week so my boss cannt say " I'm sorry I need you to work " . And Yvonne G we would nt want to change a thing about you . But I would still like to see ya . So stay just the way you are . 


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## parrotlady (Sep 2, 2014)

I'll be there!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 3, 2014)

I wish there were more reptile things like that in Ohio... the only thing I can find is in Columbus, and it's just an expo


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 3, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I wish there were more reptile things like that in Ohio... the only thing I can find is in Columbus, and it's just an expo



This is a biggie. People come from all over to attend this one.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 3, 2014)

I just looked it up, it sounds so fun! I bet there's a good tortoises sitter out there somewhere that would do a good job... the horror stories though


----------



## immayo (Sep 3, 2014)

Pretty sure I'll be going again


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 6, 2014)

I'd love to be seeing how folks are housing their animals.


----------



## Josh (Sep 6, 2014)

I will be there!


----------



## turtlemanfla88 (Sep 6, 2014)

I went to Turtle Survival Alliance conference this year and it was great and it was my first. I think about going to this great list of speakers. I do not like to fly so that means road trip from Florida.


----------



## Turtlepete (Sep 6, 2014)

If I could get time off college I'd be there in a heartbeat. :-/. So many awesome speakers….

I wish they'd live stream these kinds of things, haha.


----------



## KatieandKyle (Sep 11, 2014)

This one will be my first! Looking forward to it!!


----------



## GodStillBlesses (Sep 12, 2014)

What hotel will everyone be staying? This will be my first trip and I am not sure where to stay and which airport to travel to from ATL.


----------



## Neal (Sep 12, 2014)

GodStillBlesses said:


> What hotel will everyone be staying? This will be my first trip and I am not sure where to stay and which airport to travel to from ATL.



The conference is held at the Mesa Marriot. Looks like the rooms are over $100/night. You could probably find something cheaper within a reasonable driving distance. 

I'm not sure if any of the airlines that fly into Phoenix-Mesa Gateway from Atlanta, but if they do that would be what I would look into first. Otherwise you'll need to go through Sky Harbor.


----------



## Tom (Sep 12, 2014)

GodStillBlesses said:


> What hotel will everyone be staying? This will be my first trip and I am not sure where to stay and which airport to travel to from ATL.



I stay at local cheapie hotels. Just be aware that there are some shady people in the cheaper parts of town. I always have at least two protection dogs and other self defense measures in place when I'm there, so I don't worry about it. Might be worth the price of the room to just stay at the Marriot for some people. Its nice there and nothing to worry about.


----------



## GodStillBlesses (Sep 12, 2014)

Tom said:


> I stay at local cheapie hotels. Just be aware that there are some shady people in the cheaper parts of town. I always have at least two protection dogs and other self defense measures in place when I'm there, so I don't worry about it. Might be worth the price of the room to just stay at the Marriot for some people. Its nice there and nothing to worry about.


Thank you for the info. I will keep that in mind.


----------



## GodStillBlesses (Sep 12, 2014)

Neal said:


> The conference is held at the Mesa Marriot. Looks like the rooms are over $100/night. You could probably find something cheaper within a reasonable driving distance.
> 
> I'm not sure if any of the airlines that fly into Phoenix-Mesa Gateway from Atlanta, but if they do that would be what I would look into first. Otherwise you'll need to go through Sky Harbor.


I will look thank you.


----------



## GotTort (Sep 12, 2014)

Neal,
You said they extended the conference by a day. Last year it was two days and appears two days in November. When is the time to see local keepers setups?



Sent from my iPhone using Tortoise Forum


----------



## immayo (Sep 12, 2014)

I believe it's the day prior. But Neal must have the secret insider scoop because I haven't really seen any info on it. Neal tell us your secrets!!


----------



## Neal (Sep 12, 2014)

The field trip is an extra $20/person on Wednesday the 12th.


----------



## tortadise (Sep 12, 2014)

Won't be making it again this year. Nice line up for speaking.


----------



## GotTort (Sep 12, 2014)

How does one get on on the Wednesday action?


Sent from my iPhone using Tortoise Forum


----------



## Neal (Sep 14, 2014)

Go to the website and register for the conference I beleive.


----------



## chelonologist (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm going, it'll be my first TTPG conference. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 24, 2014)

Neal, is your place one of the ones being shown?


----------



## Neal (Sep 24, 2014)

No. We have most of the TTPG big wigs here in AZ so I'm sure that's where we will be visiting and my place would not be nearly as impressive as what we will probably see there in terms of specimens and enclosures. 

I am extremely self conscious about my current enclosures and set-ups since I can only do so much to the property (we're renting), however, next year we hope to be in our own place and if the conference is still in AZ I might propose a TFO BBQ or something if there would be any interest.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 25, 2014)

What I recall of your enclosures, I know I would like to see them as you used some interesting plants (as my bad memory recalls). I hope that folks who go take lots of pictures of these places to share with us. I for one am very interested in what plants folks from different places use.

To be honest, the talks don't "grab" me and make me want to attend, but seeing those enclosures/yards sure does.


----------



## Neal (Oct 29, 2014)

Only two weeks from today. 

I hope to see a lot of you there!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Oct 29, 2014)

Neal
I'm paying the $120.00 but if I want my wife to go with me tour does she have to pay anymore then the $20.00 !


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## Neal (Oct 30, 2014)

Not sure. You'd have to run that by one of the Directors at TTPG.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Oct 30, 2014)

Neal I would love to how do I get in touch with them ?


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## Neal (Oct 30, 2014)

I just realized that I don't know how to start a private conversation with the new forum format...so Grandpa Turtle, email me and I can get you some information. [email protected]


----------



## jaizei (Oct 30, 2014)

Neal said:


> I just realized that I don't know how to start a private conversation with the new forum format...so Grandpa Turtle, email me and I can get you some information. [email protected]



Click on their user name/avatar and click on "Start a Conversation" on the popup. 






Or go to their profile page, click on the "Information tab and then click on "Start a Conversation".


----------



## Neal (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks Jaizei, I knew I had done it once or twice before, but couldn't remember. It looks like it is in optional feature for some users though.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thank you Neal but wife just put it all on her credit card last night but thanks again .


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Oct 31, 2014)

Tom said:


> I stay at local cheapie hotels. Just be aware that there are some shady people in the cheaper parts of town. I always have at least two protection dogs and other self defense measures in place when I'm there, so I don't worry about it. Might be worth the price of the room to just stay at the Marriot for some people. Its nice there and nothing to worry about.


 

That's what I think everytime I drive up to I-5, and have a short stayover in Santa Clarita, sorty shady place people all around. I won't even roll down my windows.


----------



## Tom (Oct 31, 2014)

Will said:


> That's what I think everytime I drive up to I-5, and have a short stayover in Santa Clarita, sorty shady place people all around. I won't even roll down my windows.




Oh puhleeezzzzzz...

I can't tell you what my wife calls this place on a family friendly forum...

But I don't roll my windows down in summer either.Too hot. Good tortoise weather.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Oct 31, 2014)

Tom said:


> Oh puhleeezzzzzz...
> 
> I can't tell you what my wife calls this place on a family friendly forum...
> 
> But I don't roll my windows down in summer either.Too hot. Good tortoise weather.


 
Well last year I stayed about a 15 minute walk away, and saw a few tweakers and such, but no actualy dangerous people. Many very drunk people, but they were all in pairs coming out of bars and the like. This year I'm being way more risky and staying at the Knight's Inn, and my whole Tuedsay through Friday is less than one night at the Marriot. If your there too I'd be happy to escort you back and forth. LOL.

Looking forward to a turtle meeting 99.9% rectal oriface free, Russ has sewn togther a great organization, out of the many that are around TTPG is real and interesting. Well only interesting because GrandpaTurtle, Neal, Tom, and that cute blond woman with redfoots will be there, amoung others. LOLOLOLOL


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 31, 2014)

is there any reptile things in the bay area?


----------



## Neal (Oct 31, 2014)

Will said:


> This year I'm being way more risky and staying at the Knight's Inn,



Phew, that is risky lol. We'll be looking for you at the conference and will call the police and send out Tom's dogs if you don't show up.

On your way to the Marriot from there you'll pass by a nice Mexican food restaurant "Mango's". I'd highly recommend stopping by.


----------



## tortadise (Oct 31, 2014)

Neal said:


> Phew, that is risky lol. We'll be looking for you at the conference and will call the police and send out Tom's dogs if you don't show up.
> 
> On your way to the Marriot from there you'll pass by a nice Mexican food restaurant "Mango's". I'd highly recommend stopping by.


You mention that place every year. One day I will finally make it there. Need to see if the Mexican food there is as good as Texas Mexican food. We have some killer places here too.


----------



## Neal (Oct 31, 2014)

Honestly, it's a good place but there's certainly better places. It has that hole in the wall feel to it and, for me, it's part of our family tradition to go there whenever we're in the area. That said, I don't think you'd be disappointed here at all.


----------



## Neal (Oct 31, 2014)

and it happens to be right down the road from the Marriott where the conference is.


----------



## Tom (Oct 31, 2014)

Neal said:


> Phew, that is risky lol. We'll be looking for you at the conference and will call the police and send out Tom's dogs if you don't show up.



What do you think Neal. You've seen my dogs. Do I have anything to worry about when my dogs are around? Heck, you know _me._ Do you think I have anything to worry about even when my dogs _aren't_ around?


I can vouch for Neal's Mexican food place. Good stuff. Shared a meal there with Neal and a certain African Chelonian keeper once. I don't know if its better than Texas Mexican food though... Tough call.


----------



## Neal (Nov 11, 2014)

Tom said:


> What do you think Neal. You've seen my dogs. Do I have anything to worry about when my dogs are around? Heck, you know _me._ Do you think I have anything to worry about even when my dogs _aren't_ around?



I'd keep those doggies nice and close if I were you. 

Tomorrow is the tour, I hope to see lots of TFO'ers there!


----------



## immayo (Nov 11, 2014)

So excited for the house tour tomorrow!!!

Can't wait to see everyone again this year


----------



## GodStillBlesses (Nov 11, 2014)

Boarding the plane to head to AZ. I am so excited. I cannot wait to meet everyone and learn a lot!


----------



## GotTort (Nov 11, 2014)

Should be fun!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 12, 2014)

Neal said:


> Who's goin'?
> 
> They've extended the conference by an extra day so that we can caravan around AZ to look at how some people here house their tortoises. Neato!
> 
> ...



~ That sounds great!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 12, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, man...I wish I could overcome my fear of travelling/leaving my tortoises in others' care. I really would love to attend.



~ We have the same concerns, especially during our cold months and egg laying season!


----------



## immayo (Nov 14, 2014)

Can't wait to see what's in store for today! 

Wednesday has been my favorite so far. Loved the tort interactions visiting the homes of Jerry Fife, Bob Blome, & James Badman.


----------



## pdrobber (Nov 14, 2014)

Totally regretting not going. Would have been awesome to go on the tour of everyone's places. Also to meet them, other members from here and Kenan Harkin whose youtube show I've been watching. And of course the discussion topics. I'm glad I was lucky enough to meet Ty Park and tour his place last month. I had just realized my family's place in FL is 20 minutes from him.


----------



## turtlemanfla88 (Nov 16, 2014)

Tom I like your post sometimes I stay cheap others times no. I can not bring my Black Lab and my pit bull they like to stay home , so when I travel I carry my 3 friends/3numbers. That is why I do not like to fly and prefer to drive.


----------



## LRTortoises (Jan 12, 2015)

So would you experience conference people say this is the big annual tortoise heavy conference. I am planning to travel to one next year and am looking at this one. There is not anything in arkansas. The closest expos are in Dallas and they only seem to have a few tortoise people.


----------



## immayo (Jan 12, 2015)

This definitely has a nice big turn out! I wish we could get a little more tortoise people to speak than turtle people but that's just because I'm bias. I felt this year's house tour's made the thing well worth it though. It was a fun time 

Also if you stick around for the weekend there's a reptile expo following the conference.


----------



## GodStillBlesses (Jan 13, 2015)

LRTortoises said:


> So would you experience conference people say this is the big annual tortoise heavy conference. I am planning to travel to one next year and am looking at this one. There is not anything in arkansas. The closest expos are in Dallas and they only seem to have a few tortoise people.



Definitely worth the trip. I have been to several and this one is by far the best. The caliber of people represented are second to none! I learned a lot and met a lot of people that I am continuing to learn a lot from! I cannot say enough about this group.


----------

